# Segmented Bowl- My First



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

Just got into this variation in woodturning. 
A very basic beginners project of zebrawood, marblewood and maple. I really have to continue in this part of the hobby:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That is a beauty Mark. Really well done for a first. I did one just to say I did. It was pretty simple also but more work than I like.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

That's a nice job on the bowl for a first.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Mark,
Great job on the bowl.
I like the fact that you did not try to get all the wood clean and clear, the variations give it character that it would not otherwise have.
I built aircraft cabinetry for several years and if the veneers had even a small spot they would reject the veneer and find another piece we could use. The other piece would then be used for inside doors or draws so the spot could be cut out. Seemed like a waste of nice veneer.

I like it!!

Mike


----------

